# Need help with transition fitting.



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

Ran 4" Sch. 40 under the floor and now I need to transition from that to a 4" flex hose. I was able to reduce the sch. 40 with a sch. 40 coupling and a DWV 45 degree street inside the coupling, and now the pipe is the same diameter as the hose.
I _could_ hard pipe this to the inlet on the DC but I'd rather use the flex hose if possible.
Anyone got a fix ?


----------



## Paarker (Mar 20, 2013)

I just put a small slice in the flex hose so I can slide it over the hard pipe then just use duct tape to seal it up.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I was hooking up 2 inch stuff, but you might get the idea for four inch. It would work the same.

Make a sandwich out of plywood. Cut a hole in each side to fit your situation, then glue and screw them together. Not my idea, but it works just fine.

Pics below.
Mike


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*here's what I use*

To go from schedule 40 to flex hose I use a coupling and a "quick connect" fitting from Woodcraft. The part number JW1047, is shown in the photo. It's a slip fit but it seals pretty well. The fittings are a threaded type and screw right into the flex hose. 

If that doesn't suit your situation a little heat will make the flex hose soft enough to expand. Steam or a heat gun would probably work, I donno but I've believe I've seen it posted here. ... Maybe You Tube? 











As you can see there is a combination of metal ductwork, Schedule 40 PVC and store bought fittings just to make a simple connection. :thumbdown:


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

"Quick connect " That'll work. If it fits inside the flex hose then it'll fit inside the DWV.
Thank ya sir.
Looks like a 45 minute motorcycle ride early tomorrow morning to HF is in order.
Brisk early morning pre fall air under blue skies and a diner breakfast along the way :yes:
oops , got carried away. Not wood related.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

There are adapters to go from sch 40 to flex but they are a little expensive. :thumbsup:


----------

